# Stoeger Uplander



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

*How is it?*​
Bad?350.00%Fair?350.00%


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone here use a Stoeger Uplander, or know anyone that does? How do you/they like it?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I will say good. I bought a 20ga. SxS supreme and it comes up really nice for me.

The first three shots out of the gun dropped three sharptails so I should have retired it then but I kept going.

My sons both shoot this gun very well also.

The finish (clear coat)on mine was coming off from the day I bought it but when it gets worn off I am going to give it an oil finish.

The grain is really nice for a $400 gun. My boss at work who is a big wood fan said that is some very nice wood for any gun.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok, thanks. I think i'm going to get the uplander as soon as I get enough money saved up(i'm 16). It's hard to beat $350 for a new sxs.


----------



## desert setter (Oct 15, 2005)

I would try a Remington Sparten. My uplander supreme fired both barrels with a single pull of the trigger. I sent it back to Maryland and when I got it back nothing had changed. Other than that everything else was ok for a $400 gun. After this experience, I would not buy a single selective trigger from anyone, if you do go with Stoeger thier double trigger may be more reliable.


----------

